# Gaslow



## 108033 (Nov 1, 2007)

As a result of replies I received on another thread/subject, it seems that installing a Gaslow system is the most logical solution for a planned six-month trip around western Europe this Summer. Having reached that conclusion (and having spent many hours searching this forum), I've still got some questions I'm afraid!
- How much should I expect to pay for a Gasflow installation? My dealer (un-named) has quoted me £570, which was a bit of a shock. I'm sure that, in another thread, someone said they'd only paid £300. Any suggestions as to other installers I could try (preferably in SW England)?
- Are LPG nozzles in filling stations universal? The dealer said that they _were_, at least in western European countries. However a thread I found 
here talks about different adaptors for different countries.
- Are there any advantages in having a mixed system i.e. installing one Gaslow bottle and keeping one Calor bottle? I get the impression that LPG is easy to obtain in the UK (and cheaper than Calor refills), but perhaps having a second hose/connector would - if we found ourselves somewhere where LPG was more difficult to obtain (eastern Europe? outlying areas of Spain?) - allow us to purchase a local bottle and connector to temporarily replace the Calor side of it.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I bought 1 Gaslow refillable cylinder and all the other fittings and fitted it all myself . . providing you have a bit of DIY knowledge & go careful its no big deal, all the bits cost [if I remember correctly] £188 from my local caravan/camping shop.
But on our present van we had a under chassis 70litre bulk LPG fitted so no more cylinders taking up locker space !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Have a chat with www.waudbys.co.uk

Russell


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

philwaring said:


> My dealer (un-named) has quoted me £570,.


I just paid a bit under £200 for a big No1 cylinder and all the kit. It took an hour to mount the filler between the two bottles inside the locker. For now I've kept a 6Kg propane.

Add £85 for a second cylinder.

570 - 280 = 290

One hell of an install charge.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I fitted my own I think somewhere betwixt £2 > 300. That is one 11 Kg bottle and changeover valve, filler, nozzles, regulators etc. Dead easy it took about 2 hours.
I retained 1 Gaz bottle because they are easy to replace in any continental Supermarket.
Mounted the filler nozzle inside the gas locker so I can recycle the kit if we change the Van. 
Gaslow staff are very helpful, the only problem I had was availabilty, large Cylinders were like rocking horse.
Get on the Gaslow website and you should find it self explanitory.

Steve


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hi Phil
I fitted 1 11kg gaslow bottle .It was topped at filling station in UK & France.
But in Spain there are very few places to refill. The second bottle therefore is a local spanish type. I think it is also cheaper per Lt in bottles .
(€12.32 for 26 lt)

Ihope this helps.
regards Graham


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

In my previous MH a Hymer 544 I had a fixed LPG gas tank which I use on several long trips around France & Spain. So on our new MH I fitted the gaslow system complete with s.steel hoses Fitting the system was a doddle as all the joints are flared fitting, If you do it yourself just get a friendly gas fitter or plumber to check it for leeks.

I bought all the bits from www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/gaslow.htm

Wobby


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

your dealer is a tosser.

there are 3 different euro fittings, you will need 2 adaptors

we paid £350 for 2 x 11kg and the various bits and bobs last year in gloucester


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

and in spain you would haveto have a small 6kg bottle or pay for a gas check to get hold of a bigger bottle.

but ime 22kg of gas lasts @ 7 weeks in summer. pretty sure you could find somewhere to fill up in that time


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I got Cheltson to fit mine consisting of One big one and One small one. I don't know how much it cost because I haven't looked at the bill yet. I still have to find the courage to fillup but I will have to bite the bullet very soon.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Pusser

When you do fill up, do not worry too much about a "SSSSSSS" when you remove the filler nozzle. 

Also, note that on the first fill, the auto shut off when filled to 80% may not work - as per GASLOW website - so keep a manual check on how much LPG you are putting in. 

The cylinders need to be in the closed position when filling. 

Russell


----------



## 108033 (Nov 1, 2007)

Pusser said:


> I got Cheltson to fit mine consisting of One big one and One small one. I don't know how much it cost because I haven't looked at the bill yet.


I'd check your bill now Pusser - preferably while sitting down; they were the ones who quoted me £570.



Rapide561 said:


> Have a chat with www.waudbys.co.uk.


They appear to be in Yorkshire (and we're in Devon), so any saving would probably be eaten up by diesel and overnighting costs. But thanks anyway. Perhaps I'll phone Gaslow themselves and see if they have a list of installers. I'd probably be happy about connecting the hoses to the bottles, but cutting a hole in the side of the van for the female part of the connector would make me very nervous!



Pam2002 said:


> we paid £350 for 2 x 11kg and the various bits and bobs last year in gloucester.


Gloucester would be do-able - but did they install your set-up, or just supply the bits and bobs?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

philwaring said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > I got Cheltson to fit mine consisting of One big one and One small one. I don't know how much it cost because I haven't looked at the bill yet.
> ...


Aha. But you do get the lovely Tracy to talk to while you are there


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Pusser
> 
> When you do fill up, do not worry too much about a "SSSSSSS" when you remove the filler nozzle.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Russel. I think I am more worried about connecting it than what happens after and as you know - the last thing I want to do is draw attention to myself i.e. in a ball of flame.

As Chelston stuck in about 20L does that count as a first fill or do I need to put in the 80% before the auto shut off works.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG filling*

Pusser

I usually try to go for LPG at fairly quiet times of the day. There are not too many LPG pumps around here, so I usually end up at Morrisons at Boroughbridge.

Connecting the pump is fairly easy - a similar proceedure as the screw in light bulbs. You might find it helpful to take someone with you.

Basically insert the nozzle on to the end of the Gaslow connector and pull the handle on the dispenser. It should have a lock to keep the trigger open. You then have to press a button on the pump itself to dispense. The reason I suggested taking someone with you, is that if the lcoking catch on the dispenser is faulty, you have to keep your hand on the dispenser and the other hand on the button on the pump. It is rather like playing Twister but without the board!

The pump will shut off automatically or you can release the button.

When you disconnect the nozzle from the Gaslow adaptor, there will be a HISS and also a possibility of seeing a bit of gas.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: LPG filling*



Rapide561 said:


> Pusser
> 
> I usually try to go for LPG at fairly quiet times of the day. There are not too many LPG pumps around here, so I usually end up at Morrisons at Boroughbridge.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russell. Will mine now auto shut off or will it go bang if I over fill it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Pusser

In theory it should shut off automatically, but knowing your luck.....

Check with Gaslow - but I think it is only the first fill where the shuf off may not work. 

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> Pusser
> 
> In theory it should shut off automatically, but knowing your luck.....
> 
> ...


Many thanks Russell. Just hope I don't prove the Big Bang theory.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Gaslow can be called on 01509 842360

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Pusser, please PM me the date, time and location of the garage where you intend to fill up...... :shockingzap: :b: : : :m: :shockingzap: 

:roll: 

pete


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

pam2002 said:


> and in spain you would haveto have a small 6kg bottle or pay for a gas check to get hold of a bigger bottle.
> 
> Errr. Not sure I understand this. I have an 11 Kg Cepsa bought in Spain. Just signed the contract. Where does the gas check come in please?
> 
> Ray


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Philwaring,
Gaslow sell a 'A' frame for the filling kit, to allow you to fix the filler inside your gas locker, this will save you cutting a hole in the outside of your m/h.
PEEJAY, 
are you selling tickets to the Big Bang.   

Roy.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Pusser, please PM me the date, time and location of the garage where you intend to fill up...... :shockingzap: :b: : : :m: :shockingzap:
> 
> :roll:
> 
> pete


Nope. I will not put members of value into danger. But it will be the BP garage on the A road off from A31 just past Oxford and direction Swindon. Perhaps we could have a gas filling meet where 30 or so m\homes all turn up at the same filling station and someone can do a demo. There is a Little Chef there too although I thought they went under, they are still trading here.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Outdoor bits on this forum sell all the bits for a complete instalation.
Wobby


----------



## 108033 (Nov 1, 2007)

wobby said:


> Outdoor bits on this forum sell all the bits for a complete instalation.
> Wobby


I talked to Gaslow yesterday and the woman who answered was very helpful, and even managed to persuade me that I could do the installation myself! That's over £300 that won't be going Chelston's way! However, having looked at Outdoor Bits, every one of the items I will need seem to be cheaper there - even before the 5% MHF subscriber discount. And, as royandhelen point out, they also sell an additional item which means a hole doesn't need to be cut in the side of the motorhome. This will also mean that the system can be removed and re-installed in another van without leaving a mark.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

It really is a simple installation the only extra's that you might require are a pair of SS Hoses and a Change Over Valve (auto or manual) so that you connect both cylinders.

Wobby


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

rayhook said:


> pam2002 said:
> 
> 
> > and in spain you would haveto have a small 6kg bottle or pay for a gas check to get hold of a bigger bottle.
> ...


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

1. supplied and fitted everything (except the first fill) for £350
2. when we toured spain in 2006 "Here we have time for an ‘Austin’s observation on life’ moment. Why oh why does every country in the European UNION have different fittings and different regulations regarding gas fittings. If you want to use a small campingaz unit, that’s fine, however if you want to use a Repsol/Cepsa 13kg……….blimey. You have to have the vehicle checked over by a certified Spanish engineer, even though it has a current German certificate, of course this is ‘mucho dinero’. In good ole Blighty, I went into the shop, asked for a bottle and a regulator, job done. To be honest, I’ll be glad to get back to France where we can exchange the Total bottle, again no hassle. Right, rant over."
an excerpt from our blog.
so if you managed to get hold of a spanish bottle, well done.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Check with Gaslow - but I think it is only the first fill where the shuf off may not work.


That is correct, its because when the bottles are manufactured and then vacuum packed this can sometimes cause the shut off to work a bit above 80% on first use, but all you need do is check on the pump as you are filling and only put in the correct amount of gas i.e.

6kg = 11.5 litres = 80% full
11Kg = 21 litres = 80% full
HTH


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> > Check with Gaslow - but I think it is only the first fill where the shuf off may not work.
> 
> 
> That is correct, its because when the bottles are manufactured and then vacuum packed this can sometimes cause the shut off to work a bit above 80% on first use, but all you need do is check on the pump as you are filling and only put in the correct amount of gas i.e.
> ...


Does 3p's worth count.  Also Chelston stuck in around 20lts so does that negate the first fill up or do I have to put more in but less than 80% still. Grateful for a clue.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know if I'll fit two 11 kg bottles in my 1992 Hymer 544? 

I currently have two Calor 6 kg's with penty of clearance?

Regards Dave


----------

